# Grilling Fruits



## Miz (Jul 9, 2007)

*Can anyone recommend good fruits for grilling? I LOVE grilled pineapple... and was wondering if any other fruits are as good as pineapple on the grill.

Thanks in advance!


~M*


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 9, 2007)

I have never done it but I heard cantaloup and sliced grapes are good.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 9, 2007)

Nearly any fruit can be grilled, but the softer ones will become mushy if grilled too long.  When grilling, it's best to leave the skins/peels on because they help to hold the fruit together.  Grilled bananas are wonderful served over vanilla ice cream as a dessert.


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 9, 2007)

I have only done pineapple too, but want to do peaches or nectarines.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 9, 2007)

I've seen peaches done on TV.  I guess nectarines would be similar.


----------



## Toots (Jul 9, 2007)

how do you grill pineapple - do you brush it with anything?  how long should you grill it per side and do you serve it with ice cream?

what about peaches - I bet those would be good grilled.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 9, 2007)

Toots said:
			
		

> how do you grill pineapple - do you brush it with anything? how long should you grill it per side and do you serve it with ice cream?
> 
> what about peaches - I bet those would be good grilled.


 
You can brush a grilled pineapple with orange juice (or sub. another juice, lemonade, stawberry kiwi, etc) + honey, or if you are serving with a meat or fish you can use the same marinade you did with the meat (but make sure you dont use the SAME marinade the MEAT WAS IN!  That may get you sick)

Ive grilled cantalope, melons, strawberries and banana.  Its all good.  For fun I recommend tossing in shrimp or chicken and some peppers, or do an all fruit Kabob brushed with a honey/juice concoction.


----------



## Miz (Jul 9, 2007)

*I do pineapple on kabobs (doing it tonight!) as well as just sliced & marinated in a little coconut milk. Here's my recipe:
*
*                                         1 fresh pineapple - peeled, cored and cut into rings*
*                                         1/4 cup canned coconut milk*
*                                         1/2 cup cinnamon sugar 
*
 
*                                         Preheat a grill for medium/low heat. When the grill is hot, lightly oil the grate.*
* Place the coconut milk and cinnamon sugar into separate dishes. Dip slices of pineapple into coconut milk, then coat in cinnamon sugar.*
*                                         Grill slices for 4-6 minutes on each side. Remove to plates, and serve.*
*I do it without the cinnamon sugar a lot, too. I use the cinnamon sugar when serving as a dessert...  (very yummy with ice cream, too) ... or when making ham & pineapple kabobs - which are soooo tasty!

~M


*


----------



## Miz (Jul 9, 2007)

*I should have also noted that I often use brown sugar, too.

~M*


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 9, 2007)

Toots said:
			
		

> how do you grill pineapple - do you brush it with anything?  how long should you grill it per side and do you serve it with ice cream?
> 
> what about peaches - I bet those would be good grilled.



Heat up a little Karo corn syrup, just until it boils, them remove it from the heat.  Add a little dried and/or fresh spearmint, chopped, and infuse the sryup with the mint.  Grill thickly sliced pineapple for a few minutes on all sides until it's hot, then baste with the syrup and cook briefly to caramelize, but not burn, the syrup.  You'll never eat regular pineapple again.

I have one or two recipes for grilled peaches.  I'm wanting to try some soon, probably next week, once I get my paycheck.  I've noticed a lot of fresh peaches lately at the grocery store, and it's time to stock up.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 9, 2007)

Don't forget Foil Wraps!
Grilled apples sliced, dusted with cinnamon & sugar, touch of 
butter. Wrap in foil and return to the grill on low heat for a while.
(Boy Scout tradition!)
Bananas in foil with _______!
Pinapple chunks, honey and _______!

Keep an eye on them cuz they can burn up fast if too hot. 
If they are swelling like a balloon you know they are boiling up
inside. Flip and cool if you have good tight seals.
Let cool for a few minutes before opening. Often it is 
good to have ice cream handy, or sponge cakes and whip creamd. 


You can grill the meatier fruits first for a different flavor.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 10, 2007)

Peaches, topped with ricotta cheese and crushed amaretti cookies!....drizzle with a bit of honey.

Watermelon...and then served with baby spinach and chilled grilled shrimp and jalepenos.

Figs - and then spread on ciabatta bread with goat cheese and roasted garlic.


----------



## Takana (Jul 18, 2007)

I've grilled papaya once, went really nice with pork! I would like to try grilling other fruits as well. I love the idea of an all fruit kabab


----------

